# AIM: Strangers IMing Me...



## Marlynn333 (Jan 1, 2005)

When I'm using AOL Instant Messenger, I keep getting IMs from people I don't know, who say they don't know me either, but my name appeared on their Buddy List without either of us knowing. Is this a virus of some sort? It doesn't sound like a hacker's work. And I'm really tired of getting "Who are you and why are you on my list?" questions from people I've never met. How the blazes do I fix this?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi,

Unfortunately anyone can "see" you are on AIM if they want to from your profile or information if they want to unless you take steps to prevent that. A good preventative is to select *MY AIM, EDIT OPTIONS, EDIT PREFERENCES,* and then choose any options you want. I suggest under *PRIVACY * that you select *allow only users on my buddy list*. That way in a search or anything else those who are not on that list can not see you are on. You can add or delete those names from your regular AIM desktop program. While you are in that area, you might as well specify your other options that you want. Be sure to *APPLY* and select *OK* before you *EXIT.*

Note: I am assuming that your AIM is set up like mine is.


----------

